# Looking for layout information



## markfh (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been lurking here for quite a while and this is my first post. I'm finally going to get back into trains for my Grandson. At least it gives me a legitimate reason to take over a 20x22 room that was being used for storage.

I plan on using a NYC theme so I trying to find a small town or so with a small yard to model. I've done quite a lot of searching and haven't found what I'm looking for.

If anyone has some resources, maps, pictures, ideas, etc. that would be appreciated.

I'm looking forward to getting started on my layout.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

try zooming in on Google maps in an area where you know trains are running. You should be able to get an idea that way. I zoomed in around Rochester, NY and found some pretty cool stuff, an industrial area with spurs, sidings, and even a very nice yard.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree Google Maps is the way to go. Bing Maps is useful too, their images are older but the pan around covers more area.


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I grew up near Rochester and there is a good bit of railroading in that area. I'm going to be freelancing a road based on the Lehigh Valley, and there are/were a lot of railroads in New York and surrounding regions. And while I'm biased, you can't pick a prettier part of the country to model .

In addition to Google maps, you can also troll the web for both current and defunct railroads. Try "list of railroads" or "New York railroads" for a start. 

Thomas


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale are you considering?


----------



## markfh (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for your responses, they are greatly appreciated.

I am going to build in HO. I figured with amount of space I have it should work out pretty good and also my grandson might not be so prone to destroy the stock. He's handling my O guage stuff pretty good for a 3 year old.

The google maps are a good idea. Since I plan on modeling the mid 1950's era I'm just not too sure what is still there and whether or not or how much they have changed since then. I did check out some areas I'm familiar with in Western New York and in some cases the yards and stations that I remember as a kid are completely gone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For a three year old, I'd be think of O, at least for a couple of years.


----------

